# 2 in 1 pedal: ‘Lofinator’ (Ibanez LF-1) and ‘Awful Waffle’ (Crowther Hot Cake)



## Alchemy Audio (May 8, 2019)

This was a fun one. I've been really digging making these 2 in 1 pedals.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------

